# Critique my 3 year old paint horse



## imacooltater (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is my three year old APHA gelding, his father and mother were both world champion halter horses. He is heavily Impressive bred, and is N\N. I have always enjoyed the disposition of Impressive bred horses and this guy is showing potential for HUS.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Dream markings! Ah, would love to have an Arabian with these markings. Beautiful horse! WOW. What is his registered name? Would love to see his pedigree!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice. However I'd like to see more conformation pics (front and rear). Other than that he looks like a dream!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not a conformation expert here, but he does appear to be built VERY well. I can't pick out anything that stands out to me in the blink of an eye. He may just vanish though.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

He's got pretty good conformation but definitely has a few flaws. Keep in mind this is coming from a hunter/jumper perspective. His neck is a bit short and skinny for my liking, and his back is a long. He looks pretty even in the withers and croup (not downhill or uphill). His croup is a good length with a nice slope to it. In the first picture it looks like he has long/weak gaskins and is sickle hocked, but I don't see it as much in the third picture. He also looks like he could be just a little back at the knee. His pasterns look strong, and I like his shoulder angle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you might think sickly hocked from the first photo only because he is rocked back slightly. looking at the third photo, he is not at all sickle hocked. 
I think he's a great example of his breed . HIs neck is a bit narrow, and made more so looking by the very large jowls. If you cut his mane in a hunter under saddle look, it will make his neck look larger.

Don't let him learn to carry his head peanut rolling style, tho.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

What I like is that he is not overly bodied being so Impressive bred. That being said, he is very upright in angles everywhere and will use a lot of knee. That won't get you far in HUS. The problem with halter breds....is that they are bred with a different conformation that does not lend itself to performance under saddle. If anything, I see him as a western horse and not HUS at all. I happen to like his neck, it ties in a little lower than most halter breds which helps with under saddle performance. I'd like to see a little more bone upfront and he ties in a little under the knee. And ya....he's not sickled hocked at Tiny said. There's a little halter showing trick where you set up the back legs, then rock the horse back (meaning pushing the horse back so the weight is over the hind end) and this is what is shown in the pic.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Ohh okay, that would explain why I didn't see it in the third picture then! this english girl learned something new today


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

nice gelding,agree he looks like more like a western horse than HUS.Depends on his movement but looks like a candidate to try him as an all rounder.I know at our shows we have majority of youth & ammy riders,so that is the type horses you see.Halter & showmanship,trail,wp,hus,horsemanship & EQ all same horse......types of horses I like to see


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

GotaDunQH said:


> What I like is that he is not overly bodied being so Impressive bred. That being said, he is very upright in angles everywhere and will use a lot of knee. That won't get you far in HUS. The problem with halter breds....is that they are bred with a different conformation that does not lend itself to performance under saddle. If anything, I see him as a western horse and not HUS at all. I happen to like his neck, it ties in a little lower than most halter breds which helps with under saddle performance. I'd like to see a little more bone upfront and he ties in a little under the knee. And ya....he's not sickled hocked at Tiny said. *There's a little halter showing trick where you set up the back legs, then rock the horse back (meaning pushing the horse back so the weight is over the hind end) and this is what is shown in the pic.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they do that?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Gorgeous! Can't wait for that neck to fill out. He's just stunning.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I like the look of him. Do you sweat his throat latch/neck? If so, maybe lighten up a bit on that to allow his neck to fill in some. How are his hooves? It's difficult to tell from the pictures, but it looks like he may have some underrun heels? He's a very pretty boy, I hope my colt looks like him when he reaches that age. I'd be really interested in seeing pics of his feet, though.


----------



## imacooltater (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the input! I don't sweat his neck, it is naturally like that! It has filled in some since these pics were taken in July. Looking at his parents he should fill out and muscle up nicely. The vet seems to think he is a late bloomer! He has small feet and I will try and get some pics of his front and hind end. He does have a blemish on his front Pastern, it's a weird bump, it's never bothered him and he has never been lame. 
I bought him for his disposition vs performing a certain discipline. The trainers at my barn have suggested HUS, although I most likely will not be showing anytime soon. He has been a fabulous trail horse, very brave and level headed! Can't wait for warmer weather and lots of riding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

*he's a looker*

Hs is a very handsome boy!!:lol: if i had to complain i would like his neck to be a bit thicker. He is younge yet. Is small for being impresive breed. i had a mare Susie Too Impressive that resimbles this fella and she was the best horse i ever owned. Not as big as most impressive breed but made up for it, honest, nice to look at, could through anything on her or around her.. Should've never got rid of her


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> GotaDunQH said:
> 
> 
> > What I like is that he is not overly bodied being so Impressive bred. That being said, he is very upright in angles everywhere and will use a lot of knee. That won't get you far in HUS. The problem with halter breds....is that they are bred with a different conformation that does not lend itself to performance under saddle. If anything, I see him as a western horse and not HUS at all. I happen to like his neck, it ties in a little lower than most halter breds which helps with under saddle performance. I'd like to see a little more bone upfront and he ties in a little under the knee. And ya....he's not sickled hocked at Tiny said. *There's a little halter showing trick where you set up the back legs, then rock the horse back (meaning pushing the horse back so the weight is over the hind end) and this is what is shown in the pic.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Shoulder is a bit steep but he is nice (taking into consideration that he is also 3 years old, so will look a bit different in another year).


----------



## imacooltater (Aug 30, 2012)

*Impressive bred*

I have another horse who is heavily Impressive bred, I have had him for over to twenty years and he has been the greatest all around horse. I got him as a two year old and the similarities between him at three and Tate at three are amazing. Hopefully, Tate will fill out like Beau. Beau competed in pleasure (we were terrible) western riding (one of his best events) barrels (he was fast) reining, goat tying, HUS, showmanship and Halter (he was grand champion one year) team penning (not a cow horse), and I have put thousands of miles on him just trail riding. 
Here is a pic of him, not great, he is standing funny. I think this photo was in honor of his 20th birthday!


----------

